# I need advice on a job offer



## drhughes719 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if I could ask your advice on something.  I have been talking with a company about a remote job.  The position is a 1099 (contractor) job and it has some benefits with it.  They pay by the chart (between 8.00 and 10.50 per chart) and it is strictly inpatient coding.  They expect at least 5 charts per hour.  

My question is, does this sound legit?  Are the salaries and chart expectations reasonable?   Is there anything I should be wary of or anything else I need to be asking/investigating?


Thanks for all your help

Dan


----------



## laurelholland (Sep 28, 2015)

5 charts an hour seems like a lot


----------



## cfitzgibbons (Oct 2, 2015)

You may want to ask how large are the typical charts.  If they are 100+ page charts that may be impossible.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Oct 2, 2015)

5 charts an hour is a lot.  We expect inpatient coders to code 3 charts an hour for cases <75K, 1 chart an hour for cases under $75-249K, and 0.4 charts an hour for cases over $250K.


----------



## keishamarie (Oct 6, 2015)

And forgive me for asking, but is that still at the $8-$10.50 per chart rate? If so, how do they make any money...?? My old boss was asking me how much ICU coders make, and I ran across this post.... but do not want to lead her astray.


----------



## duncheart (Oct 16, 2015)

That is very low $$ for inpatient charts. I was a contract coder and they paid much better than that, and that expectation is too high for inpatient. Even when I did only ED facility charging/coding audits, I got paid much better than that.  I would ask specific questions, ask for names of some of their other coders so you can speak with them, and look at their contract very closely before agreeing to do any work for them.  Good luck!


----------

